# Need gaming mouse!



## Shane

Hey guys,

The time has come for me to buy a new mouse...as the one I currently have Logitech RX1000 (1000dpi),the Right button doesn't work sometimes and that's a disaster when I need to aim down my sights quick in MW2 ...a lost kill 

Anyways....ive looked around and come up with these...what would *you* get?

Max budget = £40 -$66 usd.

1)*Logitech G500 Gaming Mouse USB*
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/174418

2)*Sharkoon FireGlider 7 Button Laser Gaming Mouse - 3600DPI (£24.15)*
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/176617

3)*OCZ Equalizer Laser Gaming Mouse - USB (£15.33)*
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/152479

4)*Logitech M500 Wired USB Laser Mouse (£25.40) *
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/166176#

5*Logitech G5 Laser Gaming Mouse 2007 Edition (£36.99)*
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/126433

6)*Razer Copperhead 2000dpi High Precision Gaming Mouse (£34.50)*
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=KB-017-RA&groupid=702&catid=23&subcat=


Now i know they vary in dpi,but do we realy need anything over 1000dpi?

Also whats better? Infrared or Laser?

Im leaning more towards the Sharkoon Fireglider...it seems very high quality for the price...Not only that i could also get a gaming mat too.

Thanks in advance for any replies


----------



## vroom_skies

Both of my Copperheads have come down with the same issue.
They are double clicking on the left mouse button and side mouse buttons.

Yeah, I wouldn't recommend them.


----------



## Shane

Is the Sharkoon related to Razer in any way?...the price looks too good to be true.....surely theres some catch?


----------



## funkysnair

im happy with the g5 i got

its not over the top and its not bland


----------



## linkin

I bought a G5 off bomberboysk, i'm very happy with it. altough it's the first version, the only difference is an additional "foward" button on the side of the mouse for webpages. the first version only has a back button... which is a bit strange i think.


----------



## The Chad

I voted other because I'd recommend the G9x. Not only because I have one but its perfect for my needs. I'm not sure about prices though it might be out your budget. But if your going for a G9 get the G9x only costs a little more but its worth it.

If not I'd say a G5 2007 Edition, also a great mouse


----------



## aviation_man

I've heard a lot of good stuff about the G5, I've felt it at my friends, he recommends it and I want it so


----------



## CdnAudiophile

If you went with this mouse you wound't need to buy one for a long time: Razr Mamba. It is £99 but it has 5600dpi laser, allows 14hrs continuous play or 72hrs of normal gaming and has no wires to drag around.


----------



## G25r8cer

THERMAL-REACTOR said:


> If you went with this mouse you wound't need to buy one for a long time: Razr Mamba. It is £99 but it has 5600dpi laser, allows 14hrs continuous play or 72hrs of normal gaming and has no wires to drag around.



Thats a really great mouse

Friend has one


----------



## Matthew1990

The price is crazy.....The price of E8200 ffs......crazy crazy crazy and quite frankly waste of money imo


----------



## lubo4444

vroom_skies said:


> Both of my Copperheads have come down with the same issue.
> They are double clicking on the left mouse button and side mouse buttons.
> 
> Yeah, I wouldn't recommend them.



I had DeathAdder same issue.  

I suggest get the g500 good 5700dpi and many people say it's better than the standard g5.


----------



## Machin3

I don't think Logitech makes the G5 Gaming mouse anymore because recently mine broke because the laser stopped working. I called up Logitech and they are sending me the G500 instead. I 
haven't seen the G5 in stores so I don't think you will be lucky enough to find one as I have searched on Newegg and a couple local stores that used to carry them and all have replaced it with the G500.


----------



## lubo4444

Midnight_fox1 said:


> I don't think Logitech makes the G5 Gaming mouse anymore because recently mine broke because the laser stopped working. I called up Logitech and they are sending me the G500 instead. I
> haven't seen the G5 in stores so I don't think you will be lucky enough to find one as I have searched on Newegg and a couple local stores that used to carry them and all have replaced it with the G500.



He can easily get it from ebay.com, amazon.com but g500 is better in my opinion.


----------



## linkin

G5's last a long time and the 2007 editions are only about $50 AU - i would have got one but i got a good deal with bomberboysk.


----------



## Machin3

linkin93 said:


> G5's last a long time and the 2007 editions are only about $50 AU - i would have got one but i got a good deal with bomberboysk.



That's funny you should say that because I've had mine for a year and the laser recently broke. Luckily, it was replaced with a G500 free of charge.


----------



## Shane

Hmm seems the G5 is very popular...il give it another week or so to see how the votes go and then i shall be ordering something!


----------



## mirmumsum

*~_~have good day ~_~*



THERMAL-REACTOR said:


> If you went with this mouse you wound't need to buy one for a long time: Razr Mamba. It is £99 but it has 5600dpi laser, allows 14hrs continuous play or 72hrs of normal gaming and has no wires to drag around.



That's a very interesting topic.
 But this field is still new to me. 
It will be grateful if you give me some
more information about it. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## GOA-E

I've had the G5 for 10 months now, Working like a treat and I really like the grip.


----------



## linkin

According to logitech the G500 has a bigger thumbrest and improved grip compared to the G5, so i'd get it if i were you.


----------



## Ethan3.14159

Why are people voting for the G5? The G500 has the same design, but higher DPI. I would pick the G500. Awesome mouse. Or look at the Cooler Master Storm Sentinel mouse.


----------



## x5frt

i dont think gaming mouse will do much. It cost a lot for nothing.


----------



## Machin3

x5frt said:


> i dont think gaming mouse will do much. It cost a lot for nothing.



That's not true. I have a Logitech G500 and its so nice for gaming. The tracking is amazing and it doesn't lag at all.


----------



## ScottALot

Yah, the Sentinel should totally be up here... that OLED thing is 'suh-weeeet'


----------



## Neer

*Logitech*

Logitech is good M500


----------



## Computer_Freak

I have had a Cyber Cniper Stinger for about a year now

Great mouse

Very comfortable, It has a weight system, On the fly dpi switching, up to 3200DPI (change to whatever DPI value you want, there are 4 DPI profiles), the software is easy to use, comes with extra feet, and its got red accents (you want a red mouse i gathered...)

trust me. Its a great buy. I have friends with a G5, MX1000, Mamba, Copperhead and a deathadder, and i still prefer my Stinger...

check it out. The link is in my sig...


----------



## Geoff

x5frt said:


> i dont think gaming mouse will do much. It cost a lot for nothing.


Very untrue, a good gaming mouse makes it more comfortable, practical, and is more precise.



Neer said:


> Logitech is good M500


Stop spamming.

Anyways, I would go with the Microsoft Sidewinder, great mouse, my favorite so far!


----------



## Computer_Freak

i just dont like the side buttons.

and its a little uncomfortable.

Seriously, take a look at the Cyber Snipa mouse. You will be surprised.


----------



## Rit

It's going to come down to personal preference. My buddy had a G500 and I tried it, but I still like my good ole Logitech MX518


----------



## TaURiN*e

I haven't tried many gaming mice.. However I have tried the Razer Diamondback at a friends house and really like it, although I do prefer a mouse that I can actually hold (the Diamondback is very small) 

Personally, I use the Microsoft Sidewinder X6 Gaming Mouse, I noticed that this mouse wasn't on your list and I definitely think it ought to be :] It has never faulted for me and I have had it for years, my favourite feature on it it the effective sensitivity changer buttons on the mouse.. Extremely clever.

Hope I've helped mate


----------



## Computer_Freak

isnt that on the fly DPI switching?


----------



## Droogie

either the g500 or the g5.


----------



## Motorcharge

Had a G5 and the cord shorted or something after a couple months, waste of 60 bucks.


----------



## linkin

uk80glue said:


> Had a G5 and the cord shorted or something after a couple months, waste of 60 bucks.



I have a G5, the 2005 edition and it's still 100% working


----------

